# Use a proxy to grant relief the FreeBSD servers



## icecoke (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to set up a proxy for all portsnap actions from our NOC. Not only to relieve the freebsd.org servers, but to speed up the repeated downloads of the same files from a few hundred machines. Is there a recommended way to do so?

Thanks a lot for your suggestions in advance.

Jimmy


----------



## trh411 (Mar 9, 2014)

Have you checked out the Howtos & FAQ Forum? That would be a good place to start.


----------



## icecoke (Mar 9, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Have you checked out the Howtos & FAQ Forum? That would be a good place to start.



I did. I even searched for proxy, but found nothing that fits except general notes about proxies. I'm able to set up a proxy, but I wonder if there are some known caveats about using a proxy with portsnap etc. And about this, I did not find posts. Please point me to the posts, if I blindly missed them. Sometimes I'm too scatty 

Thanks!


----------

